# Help a couple new saltwater fishers please.



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking to fish the NC coast, from Fort Fisher to Freeman Park area. Might fish one of the piers.

*

I have posted in the past but have yet to make it down to fish.

*

If you would be kind enough to help me with some helpful information it would be very much appreciated. 

*

We would like to fish for Flounder, *Pompano and my wife would love to catch a Shark.

*

What time of the year would be a good time to target these fish?

*

Would we be better to fish the surf or pier?

*

Also can you recommend a resource on learning how to read the surf?

*

Thank you, *Jeff.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

some nice links were just posted about reading the surf a few days ago somewhere on here, old links by drummingthesuds but good posts with picutres. search reading the beach sould pop right up. go read the article in the bible section about the river rig. its 33 pages some chitter chatter in there but there is also some real good info and its winter so you have time to go through it.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you cooper138, I will do so now.

I know I have asked similar questions in the past, I'm sorry for asking bone head questions. But the wife and I will make it down this year one way or another. Life has not allowed us to make it in the past, we really need it. So we are going to make it happen. 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry cant help you much with those areas specifically only really fish hatteras island. sure you can dig up some info on them. my guess is pomps would start showing up in may down there. and as far as sharks if your just looking for a little guy just keep some cutbait in the water and you're bound to end up with one. after dark will up your chances if youre after something a tad bigger. best of luck


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you Sir, not looking for anything big. She would have to go clean herself up if she landed one very big....

Jeff


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?110544-New-To-Surf-Fishing here is thread on the open forum, starts getting into reading the beach, two videos and links to DITS beach reading thread from a year or two ago. lots of links on there and more when you link to those. indulge yourself my friend links are on page two towards the bottom, videos page one


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you again, I will be checking them out.

I found two videos when I was looking for Drummingthesuds thread.

Jeff


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wvmedic said:


> We would like to fish for Flounder, *Pompano and my wife would love to catch a Shark.


If catching a Shark is on the agenda, you must first learn how to deal with landing / releasing one SAFELY ... Even a small Shark is capable of inflicting very serious injuries !!!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

May thru Sept for mentioned species. If traveling much distance - the earlier the better --storms. best - glenn


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

ez2cdave, I understand and agree. 

gshiver, it will be about a 500 mile drive. Thank you for the information. 

Jeff


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

ah sharks are just like a gun keep the pointy end away from you and your friends


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Ft Fisher is a good area for everything you want. Learn to read the beach from the above posts. Fish a River rig for the pomps (close in). Fish a jig head and white and green gulp mullet for flounder. Learn how to make a castable shark rig for spinner and black tips.
Sharkoutlet makes good stuff, but you may have to ask John to make castable rigs.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Phaedrus, thank you very much. 

Jeff


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ther is no telling what you will catch near the Carolina Beach inlet there near Freeman Park. Lots of really good beach there and you also have Kure Beach pier there as well. It's a great family oriented pier. Some great flounder gigging on the backside of where you will be staying based on the time of year as well. Things will start up in late April depending on weather and water conditions. 

If you like Italian food let me know three are two great places in close proximity of there as well. I always hit one of them while I am there.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> If catching a Shark is on the agenda, you must first learn how to deal with landing / releasing one SAFELY ... Even a small Shark is capable of inflicting very serious injuries !!!


Yes like the 30 grit sandpaper skin(leaves a nice mark), and the tail.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Good to know about the sandpaper, glove is in order.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a bucket with everything in order for sharks. Dehooker (if you know how to use it quickly). Good gloves. $10-$20 bolt cutter from Lowes to cut the hook from the outside (if you cannot remove it safely with the dehooker). The person who is not fighting the shark can carry it down to the water and have it ready when you get the shark in. Keep rubbing alcohol or something like it to clean the wounds if you get tail whipped. I have read other posts where shirkers have gotten some very nasty infections/hospital stays from whatever is transferred from the shark into the bloodstream. Your name suggests you already have training in that stuff!

Watch videos on landing them and put together a plan with the guys that you fish with.

Last year at Ft Fisher, we dumped our bait (no one was there) right at the water line in front of a nice trough. A spinner came into the trough and we could toss fish heads to it like we were giving meat to a tiger. Pretty awesome!


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you Phaedrus.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello all, was unable to make it to the beach last year. Seems every time I plan to come down and fish, something keeps us from it. My Wife was diagnosed with cancer and just recently had a bone marrow transplant.

I know I am full of questions and I honestly do not mean to sound like a broken record.

But with the fish mentioned above, with the exception of shark. What is minimum recommended spinning outfit recommended for surf fishing?

I have a couple 7' MH spinning rods that need the reels replaced, I think they will handle 4 oz of weight, would they work? If replacing the reels, what size reel and what weight mono would you recommend?

The plan is to come down to Fort Fisher the last week of July or the first week of August.

I really appreciate any help you can give, I can't afford to spend a whole lot on gear at the moment. If we really enjoy it, I can later get better gear.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wvmedic said:


> Hello all, was unable to make it to the beach last year. Seems every time I plan to come down and fish, something keeps us from it. My Wife was diagnosed with cancer and just recently had a bone marrow transplant.
> 
> I know I am full of questions and I honestly do not mean to sound like a broken record.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jeff !

First of all, I'm praying for you and for your wife to beat her cancer . . .

Second of all, as far as I'm concerned, I enjoy answering questions and trying to help folks out !

You should be OK with your 7ft MH rods, until your finances allow longer rods in the 9' - 11' range, which are more suited for Surf Fishing. Take a look a the Tsunami Trophy rods, afordable and decent quality. I'm "old school", when it comes to spinning reels. I'd recommend taking a look at the Daiwa "Black Gold" BG-30. They are reasonably priced, durable, and easy to service !

















Model: BG30 - $89.99
* Line Capacity: 250/14-160/20
* Gear Ratio: 4.8:1
* Weight: 18.9 oz.
* Ball Bearings: 3

Black Gold (BG) Features:

•Strong metal construction. Rigid metal frame will not flex under heavy loads so drive train stays in perfect alignment
•Comfortable wooden grip
•High performance drag with combinations of Teflon® and stainless steel washers
•Folding handle for easy storage and transport
•Corrosion-proof hard anodized finish
•Rugged, precision gearing and stainless steel main-shaft
•Three stainless steel ball bearings
•Silent left/right hand retrieve

Tight Lines & God Bless both of you !!!


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

@ez2cdave, thank you very much. Prayers are very much appreciated, we are very optimistic about long term survival. The cancer my Wife has is incurable, but highly treatable. Between our oldest Daughter becoming a quad amputee at the age of 30 a couple years ago and nearly losing her. Due to becoming septic over to a staph infection, it has been a very rough couple years. 

I also want to say thank you for taking the time to provide some information, it is appreciated. 

Jeff


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Brilliant



cooper138 said:


> ah sharks are just like a gun keep the pointy end away from you and your friends


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wvmedic said:


> @ez2cdave, thank you very much. Prayers are very much appreciated, we are very optimistic about long term survival. The cancer my Wife has is incurable, but highly treatable. Between our oldest Daughter becoming a quad amputee at the age of 30 a couple years ago and nearly losing her. Due to becoming septic over to a staph infection, it has been a very rough couple years.
> 
> I also want to say thank you for taking the time to provide some information, it is appreciated.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

You're very welcome, sir !

Please feel free to PM me, anytime . . .

I will pray for all of you and that is a promise !

Dave


----------

